

Show HN: Lisense, simple web app for rating readability of any license - nbartlomiej
http://nbartlomiej.github.com/lisense/

======
phillmv
Cute! Looks good, etc.

I'm just not sure this app is capable of telling you something you didn't
already know :P.

~~~
ashrust
Taking the initial steps to algorithmically quantify this kind of thing is
what's important, imo. If you could attach this as a widget to documents like
ToS, it could significantly impact their readability. I like it.

------
davidtyleryork
And my inability to spell "license" continues to get worse >_<

------
saracen
Cool!

And I think the same backend could be used to do readability checks for
documents, website copy and other stuff in general as well.

That might be more useful imho.

------
wallawe
The Itunes license received a score of -1045, no surprise there.

------
bhuga
Cool widget. A list of what licenses score what would be pretty neat. The
unlicense (<http://unlicense.org>) gets 244.

------
fishtoaster
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beerware> does quite well at +324

------
slouch
I love the name.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Funny, one look at the name made my cringe and shudder :)

I like how something as simple as a purposely misspelled name can elicit such
differing reactions in the (esp. hacker??) community.

~~~
lionyo
If the name was "LiSense" (capitalized S), it would keep the pun and not cause
a double-take

